# Feelin' Great



## Jill (Aug 23, 2004)

Time for a new journal!  

I was doing so well for the last few months, except for the last few weeks   , Ive been slipping with my eating habits. Sooooooooo back to the grindstone. Id like to continue with losing fat, as I have for the last little while, _for me_, and to look my absolute best is my goal!  

*Looking my best=Feeling great.*  

*Feeling great=Healthy eating and Training*

All this helps with my body and self image which I am always working on.

Good luck to me.


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2004)

*08/23*

*M1*-Protein-2 fishies
*M2*-Protein-2ew's-1/3C oats-1/2C blueberries-1T cottag cheese
*M3*-3.5oz chix-1/3C brown rice-salsa-4oz broccoli-2 fishies
*M4*-3.5oz chix-diet yogurt-salsa-ff sc-2 fishies
*M5*-7ew's-ff cheese-cukes-salsa-sf jello

*1410 CALS
180P, 98C, 24F*

*Training:*
*Cardio:*58mins 
*Weight:* Back


----------



## dalila (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Jill!! Good luck with the new journal! You have so much of the right-kinda  motivation, I know you'll do it!!   

I could talk to you every day about icky stuff I eat, that might help by putting you off eating for good!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

GOOO JILLY!!!     


Your already doing fantastic, I have no doubt that youll continute!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Morning  Jill  

Good luck Gorgeous , you will succeed


----------



## Jenny (Aug 24, 2004)

Good move Jillsan!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 24, 2004)

Good Luck hun!! You've been doing so awesome, I have no doubt that you'll reach your goals!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Good luck Sweetie!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Jill,

Congratulations on your success so far and good luck with meeting the rest of your goals.  I'll be pulling for you


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

All these posts in my journal, thanks peeps, I feel so special!  

Going to train right away. Just had my brecky-a p pancake with fiber one instead of oaties, yummy! (1/2 raw of course, the way I like em!  ) No work today, just chillin'! Have a great day all!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 24, 2004)

A new journal from my twinnie!  Best of luck honeybunch!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

08/24

M1: 1/2C fiber 1, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C blueberries...a pancake!
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries, cukes
M3: Protein , broccoli, 2 fishies
M4: 3.4oz chix, 1oz ext lean beef, lettuce, cukes, shrooms, ff sc, salsa, sf jello
M5: 5ew's, 1 ff cheese, 1/4C plain yogurt, sf jello, _more cukes_  

1338 Cals
170P, 122C, 15F

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Bis and Tris

My cals were a little low today, except I was full and seemed to be eating ALL DAY LONG. My Baba gave be a bag of garden cukes-this bag is HUGE! I've been eating cukes all friggin day! I even made taziki dip-plain yogurt, garlic, lemon juice and grated cukes! Yum!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 24, 2004)

You wannabe Greek you! 

Mmm. tzatziki, I used to eat that stuff by the gallon and now I don't really allow myself because I am not sure how bad it is..I guess not that bad if I could practice PORTION CONTROL!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 25, 2004)

Morning Sweetie  

I see you trained arms , Show us your bicep ! Make it a double   Pretty please


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Jilly.   When you made those fiber 1 pancakes- did you grind up the fiber 1 first?


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

*Andrea, I am now addicted to these pancakes!!*

1/2 C fiber 1
2 ew's
1 scoop vanilla protein
cinnamon, steiva, baking soda, baking powder
1/4C blueberries

I just take the fiber 1 and put it in a plastic baggie, then roll a glass over top of it, so it is in little pieces. Mix everything together. Cook in a frying pan. I leave it raw and gooey in the middle. I like them better that oat p pancakes now!

Hey G, I will post some pics, soon!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2004)

So far everything is looking great Jill! Good luck achieving your goals.  

I have been making your protein brownies lately and I must admit they're damn tasty! 

BTW, your signature is so true, it's 100% accurate. I just need to keep that in mind when I am thinking about dropping my current diet and starting up with something else.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah Jill ... GW said ... updated pics?


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

*Its booked-Steve and i are going back to mexico in Jan!!!!!*


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

Pics??? Ummmmmmm soon Nt


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

08/25

Meal 1: 1/2C fiber 1, 2 ew's, protien, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 2: 1/2C fiber 1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 3: 3.5oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, cukes, salsa
Meal 4: 3.5oz chix, salsa, lettuce, diet yogurt, 4 fishies
Meal 5: 6 or 7 ew's, shrooms, ff cheese, salsa, sf jello with 1/4C raspberries

1415 Cals
167P, 138C, 18F

Training:
Cardio: 35mins
Weights: Leggies....I am already sore!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Jilly go on AIM?


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

Whats the site again?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

MEXICO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






so give us this recipe with the fiber cereal in protein pancakes....  how do you mix, etc.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Beunos dias Jill  

Did I even get close to spelling that right ? LOL   Have a great day


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 1/2 C fiber 1
> 2 ew's
> 1 scoop vanilla protein
> cinnamon, steiva, baking soda, baking powder
> ...


*I mix it with a spoon AJ  *


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

Vegas in October ... Mexico in January.  I think I'm working in the wrong area of Telus.


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2004)

08/26

M1: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C blueberries<---mixed and microwaived!
M2: 1/2C fiber 1, protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries
M3: 4oz chix, salsa, broccoli, cukes, 1/2C brown rice, 3-4 fishies
***few nuts!!!
M4: 4oz chix, lettuce, diet yogurt, 1T ff sc, salsa
M5: 6-7 ew's, 1 ff cheese, sf jello

 Dont know totals cause of the nutties! Not too high though, only had a few!

Training: Rest day...
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Abbies


----------



## BritChick (Aug 26, 2004)

Nuts are my weakness... how do you stop after just a few, I usually stop after a few cups!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 27, 2004)

Me and my mom used to binge on peanuts bigtime, til we started keeping them in the outside pantry..now I hardly ever eat them and when I do, MUCH more controlled.

Mexico! This one busboy at work tells me he's going to take me to his house in Alcapolco and he has a free room for me.  He's like in Alcapolco you can have anything you want and you can speak any language you want mami, I translate for you.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

Mmmm nuts!! I love almonds and pistastios!!    

Hi Jilly bean!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2004)

I didnt binge on the nuts at all

Off to do cardio and shoulders, my fav.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I didnt binge on the nuts at all
> 
> Off to do cardio and shoulders, my fav.



Have a great workout Jill, my fav muscles to work are my shoulders too!!! I love seeing the muscle fibres move and swell as I pump iron!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Have a great workout Jill, my fav muscles to work are my shoulders too!!! I love seeing the muscle fibres move and swell as I pump iron!


Hi Jill, how's your morning?  It's funny how you have been to Cuba and I, of Cuban decent, have not even thought of going....
Good for you to not have binged on nuts  .
You have a good workout and behave now  

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nuts are my weakness... how do you stop after just a few, I usually stop after a few cups!



I hear you!  PB is my biggest vice..I can't even have the natty stuff in the house...I swear it calls my name...even had my son hide it from me..but I'd find it every time! ha ha


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello Velvet and FM62!  Thanks for stopping by!

I dont keep ANY kind of pb in my house anymore....me+pb=  I just dont have control over the stuff 

Had a great shoulder workout...I like nice and rounded shoulders, they just look so hot!

FM62 you should deff go to cuba, the beaches there are amazing! There are some cuba pics in my gallery


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Jilly! Doing great!  Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hello Velvet and FM62!  Thanks for stopping by!
> 
> I dont keep ANY kind of pb in my house anymore....me+pb=  I just dont have control over the stuff
> 
> ...


Hi Jill, yeah, I saw the pictures. You looked great by the way (respectfully of course), and the place looks marvelous.
It's not as easy for me to go to Cuba. My family is from there and most of it had to leave town in '59, so I was brought up to hate the place (actually, more the old fart.  Not exactly the place...), but I would like to go one day to see where my family lived, etc....

By the way, I have to tell you, all your work is paying off and you should be very proud of yourself....Congrats....


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2004)

Jenny-workin Sat, chillin Sunday Thanks for asking.

Tony-Ya communisim is a joke, IMO. I wouldnt want to go back either...


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

What do you do for work Jill?
Just checked out your gallery great pics!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2004)

Morning, tired as hell...worked 12 hours yesterday...  

Meals were 'like the same as always' yesterday. Had a bite of Steves pizza, the toppings only. Other than that chix, chix, and more chix. Baked chix at midnight for my lunch today.

Rest day. Just looked back and I havent taken a day off from the gym TOTALLY in almost 2 weeks.   So nothing for me today...just work.

Did my first 'sprints' yesterday, LOVED IT!  Planning to work this into my cardio 3-4X a week. I actually enjoyed it. Felt like my heart was going to jump out of my chest.

Britty, I work for Telus. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

WOOHOO on the sprints!!  

12 hour days are long!! I used to dread them at the tourist bureau last summer! Shorter day for you today? 

Enjoy the day off the gym, sounds like you needed it!! 
Steves still eating pizza???


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Good moring Jill!!!!


Hey don't worry, you can go back to Cuba and say hi to all of them for me  

Man, I hope that someday I can have the strength again to do everything you do.  I am looking forward to doing decent cardio at the beach today and tomorrow.  Well, actually, Miriami and I are going to take a walk on the beach today....

Anyway, I just stopped to say hi, so HI  

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Steves still eating pizza???



It was his cheat day AJ-trust me, hes lean as hell already! He called me at work to tell me he was having a cheat!Oh ya, he had beer too. I hate alcohol.

Have a fantastic day too Tony!


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2004)

08/28

M1: 1/2C Fiber 1, protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries
M2: Protein Bar  only option....
M3: 5oz chix, broccoli
M4: 4oz chix, broccoli
M5: _Mini unscheduled cheat_: LOTS of wheat thin crackers, few bites of cheese, LOTS fiber 1 ceareal, (im gonna pay for this tomorrow) skim milk, sf ff pudding. My carbs were fairly low all week anywase

????? Cals
150P, 10 000 000C   , ???F

Training:
R E S T


----------



## BritChick (Aug 28, 2004)

Enjoy your day off tomorrow Jill. 
Ps.  I had a MAJOR unscheduled cheat today myself... a little too big of one!


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Britt. Only got mind fucked by the scale this am by 1 pound, pretty good!

Day off, thank the lord! Off to train chest, and do some cardio. May attempt sprints again, shins still a little sore.

Might shop today, there is this new lululemon vest I want, $120 though!  Ah well, Im worth it.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Jillie!  Thought I would finally pop in.  Have fun shopping today!  And you are right...Your worth the $120!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hi Jillie! Thought I would finally pop in. Have fun shopping today! And you are right...Your worth the $120!


She's worth more than that ! She is PRICELESS !


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

I WANT TO GO SHOPPING!!!  DO NOT tell me that your going to the WestEd mall?  

Take care of those shins and if they arent 100% better dont do the sprints today chickie!  

I would consider the cheat "clean" so no worries!!!  I ate a whole sleeve of Fiber1 cereal once...  bloatttyyy frog I looked like!  

Have a great day!


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2004)

Gary, you are soooooo sweet!!!

Aj, I would not attempt the mall today, it will be crazy with back to school and all. Im just going to a stand alone store, on whyte ave. Oh ya, did 'some' sprints, shins were just a bit too sore. Oh, ya, I probably ate 1/2 the sleeve yesterday of fiber 1!!! 

I miss you Jodie!!!! Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey buddy....Having a good sunday?


I hope so, let the day ride on.....

Have a good sunday!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2004)

08/29

M1: 1/2C fiber 1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/4C blueberries
M2: 1 WW english muffin, 6 ew's, 1 ff cheese
M3: 3oz chix, 4 fishies
M4: 6oz chix, broccoli, TONNES of garden carrots, sf jello
M5: 3-4oz chix, approx 2oz ext lean beef, peppers, sf ff pudding

1679 Cals  
189P, 130C, 31F

Training:
Cardio: 55mins
Weights: Chest

Ate sooooooooooooooooo many _garden_ carrots today. ATLEAST 10oz.   Just sooooo yummy! Bought my new puffy vest, and 2 new gym tops. Steve even bought new gym pants, shorts, and 2 tops. We spent over $500.  Ah, when you look good training you have a better workout, IMO


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 29, 2004)

I had an unscheduled cheat today


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ah, when you look good training you have a better workout, IMO


that's what the missus is trying to convince me of - I didn't bite.   So she's wearing a baggie pair of sweats and a tshirt -  - I told her she looks ready to workout in such an outfit.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ah, when you look good training you have a better workout, IMO



naturaltan... you really should listen to us women, we know what we're talking about when it comes to these things!  Jill is right on the money with this one, I just bought myself some new workout pants and tops and my weights are zooming up... it has to be the clothes!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

it has to be


----------



## Jenny (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree with the girls! NT, it is so much easier to have a good workout if you feel HOT!  It really is, if I feel nasty I get discourage and slack.. 

Hey Jill, hope you're having a good Monday!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

yikes ... you ladies are making it harder to say no to her.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes, workout clothes are verrrrrrrry importart!

NT, send her to Lululemon on Whyte Ave, she'll break the bank account!  I did yesterday! ATleast I looked good training back.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

our bank acct is very  at the moment   We're trying to ensure that the little odds 'n ends that need to be done for the house are taken care of.  

Maybe we could meet on Whyte Ave for a coffee ... then head over there and I could surprise her with *ONE* outfit.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Good moring Jill!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey don't worry, you can go back to Cuba and say hi to all of them for me
> ...



Hey Tony, try this for your cardio at the beach.  Get into the water until it hits you mid thigh, then walk the length of the beach staying in water up to that point...go back and forth depending on how long your beach it.  It's grrrrrrrrreat for the legs, as the water gives up a lot of resistence when you are that deep!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree that I work out harder when I look good and therefore feel good!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

Today has not been good.   Well, I have eaten clean all day except Ive also been muching on pretzles *all * day too!  Ah, carbs are good for you. And I only had 1C of fiber 1 in total today


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

I didn't eat so good today either.  Wanna chat on AIM?


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

Im at work Whats up?


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

08/30

M1: 1/2C fiber 1, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C blueberries
M2: 1/2C fiber 1, protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries
M3: 4.5oz chix, broccoli
M4: 4oz chix
M5: Protein, 2 ew's, carrots, peppers, sf ff pudding

Oh ya, and hella pretzles ALL-DAY-LONG.   Way too many carbies today. Oh, and 5-5 cent candies from 7-11. The blue whales

Training:
Cardio: 1H 
Weights: Back. Attempted my first unassisted chin up. Could barely do 1.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Weights: Back. Attempted my first unassisted chin up. Could barely do 1.



I hear ya, I tried unassisted chin ups last week..barely squeeked out 3...you should have seen the size of the vein popping outta my forehead


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

Keep trying with the chin ups... eventually they will come and when they do you will be so thrilled!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

> Attempted my first unassisted chin up. Could barely do 1.



A couple ways you can work on that:

1) have a training partner hod your ankles and give you a little help when you need it.
2) do negatives- just jump and pull so that you are at the top of the bar and slowly lower yourself down.  Or have your training partner push you up and then slowly lower yourself down to the bottom.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

Thanks for visiting P-funk

I think Im going to set a goal. Maybe '3' by Halloween


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

> I think Im going to set a goal. Maybe '3' by Halloween



set a harder goal than that.  you will have three within' a few weeks.  Go for 8.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> set a harder goal than that.  you will have three within' a few weeks.  Go for 8.



Okay! They are just sooooo hard! (my high bodyweight isnt helping much either) I used the assisted machine yesterday. I think Im gonna ask for help from a human like you suggested.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

yeah, either grab a spot or do the negatives and jump up there to get above the bar.  I don't like the assisted machine.  I make all my girls do real pull ups.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

I wish I had a trainer....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

Move to NYC


----------



## Novo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jill - forgive me jumping in? It's relevent! I'm in a similar boat to you, can only do singles or negatives ... and so very badly want more.

Funky - can I pester you  You know how CG are easier than WG (but more bicep that way I think?), is there merit to doing single CG's if that's all you can do, and then working up to negatives then single WG? Or is that pointless, skip CG altogether?

Thanks both


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

> Funky - can I pester you  You know how CG are easier than WG (but more bicep that way I think?), is there merit to doing single CG's if that's all you can do, and then working up to negatives then single WG? Or is that pointless, skip CG altogether?



Close grip or reverse grip (underhand grip) are both sagital plane movements, meaning that the shuolder is moving through extension.  You get more bicep on these becasue you are able to flex more at your elbow than when you do WG pull ups.  I start everyone out with reverse grip pull ups to get them strong and used to moving their body through space and then attempt to progress them to WG pull ups which is a lot harder for most people.  WG is a frontal plane movement, meaning that the shoulder is moving through adduction.  Much harder to do biomechanically.  Which ever one you do better doesn't matter, just do them.  If you can't do WG yet then just hammer out the chin ups and eventually your strength will come along.  No matter what make sure taht you are using proper form and scapulo-humeral rythm.  Make sure you aren;t shrugged during the pull, otherwise you are not engaging you scapula and just wokring your biceps.  Allow your shoulder blades to re-tract and depress properly as the humerus moves through the movement, allowing you to use your rear delts, rhomboids and lats effectivly and possible prevent injuries like impingment.


----------



## Novo (Aug 31, 2004)

Gotcha. No excuses then, better get on and get them done! Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Okay! They are just sooooo hard! (my high bodyweight isnt helping much either) I used the assisted machine yesterday. I think Im gonna ask for help from a human like you suggested.



ha ha, this is where being single comes in handy Jill (altho I think you are taken right?), you ask the cutest guy in the gym to come help you   

Good tips P-Funk!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Jilly, what's cooking.....


I hope you are having a good day today.  By the way, you definitely should ask another person to help you out.  I know that if you lift your hand for help there'll be about a 100 guys around you offering any tidbit of information as long as they can look at you  

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, either grab a spot or do the negatives and jump up there to get above the bar.  I don't like the assisted machine.  I make all my girls do real pull ups.



Bully!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Bully!




It is only so that when I spot them I can stare at their asses.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is only so that when I spot them I can stare at their asses.


hmmm, good strategy, thanks Funk.....If my wife saw this......


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> hmmm, good strategy, thanks Funk.....If my wife saw this......




Just some tricks of the trade my freind


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is only so that when I spot them I can stare at their asses.



LOL Well I do admire your honesty!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL Well I do admire your honesty!!!




Don't worry, they admire it too.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

You are funny P-funk. 
Velvet Eyes, yes i am taken, but I will still ask cuties to spot me if my man is not around. To bad P-Funk was not at my gym.


----------



## jfrance (Aug 31, 2004)

Good luck with the pull ups, Jill!     

Sadly, I have never done a pull up.   However, with dropping body weight and training upper body, I should be doing them soon.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

> To bad P-Funk was not at my gym.



you just let me know when you need a spot honey and I will be there.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you just let me know when you need a spot honey and I will be there.



Nice


----------



## dalila (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Jill, I am dropping by again!  I've been doing my pull ups on the assisted machine and in the last 2 months have come down to 5 plates, which is a very slow progress.... I am just worried that if you do negatives ( i.e. kinda jump and pull yourself up suddenly) you may pull a muscle or something, so be extra careful ( once bitten.... )....


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

08/31

M1: 1/2C fiber 1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/4C blueberries
M2: 1/2C fiber 1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/2C blueberries
M3: 4oz chix, salsa, broccoli
M4: Diet yogurt, cukes
M5: 4oz chix, 'frozen' lettuce, salsa
M6: 7 ew's, salsa, ff cheese, shrooms, sf jello

1364 Cals
176P, 117C, 17F

Training: 
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Bis and Tris

StOOpid fridge at work was set too cold, my salad was 1/2 frozen.  

Oh, my Daddy said he'd put up a chin up bar for me in my basement!


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh ya, worked a loooooooooong day, came home tired as hell, and Steve ordered pizza! Didnt have any.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh, my Daddy said he'd put up a chin up bar for me in my basement!



What a good guy.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

Jill ... be prepared to be oggled at the gym if you get to your goal of 8 pull ups.  It's rare at our gym to see girls doing unassisted pullups.  I've seen only two women do them ... and they got the attention of most around them at the time.  

Like P said ... try doing negatives.  It's a matter of just doing them consistently.  Before you know it, you'll be looking at adding weight to do pull ups.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

Steve says I sould aim for 3-4, its more realistic.  I might do that


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

Ah... always aim high girlie! 
Honestly if I want 6 reps at something I always tell myself I need 8, somehow this works better mentally for me; even if I don't hit the 8 I will usually end up hitting the 6 sooner than if I'd aimed for the 6 in the first place... does that make any sense at all?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Definately aim higher! I agree with Britchick and I definately think that you can do it! You can set a short term goal of 3-4, but don't stop there! I believe in you!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks rock. I will be happy when I can do 1 !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey, me too! LOL


----------



## carbchick (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah... always aim high girlie!
> Honestly if I want 6 reps at something I always tell myself I need 8, somehow this works better mentally for me; even if I don't hit the 8 I will usually end up hitting the 6 sooner than if I'd aimed for the 6 in the first place... does that make any sense at all?!



britchick - yep that totally makes sense to me. That's how I 'work' too. Nice to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

06/01

M1: 1/2C fiber 1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/4C blueberries
M2: 1/2C brown rice, 3.5oz chix, salsa, broccoli
M3: 3.5oz chix, salsa, lettuce, diet yogurt
M4: 4oz chix, salsa, cukes
M5: 7 ew's, salsa, ff cheese

Training: 
Cardio: *REST*
Weights: *REST*


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

Thats awesome you have your own pull up bar!!  Im jealous! 

Diet is looking great!  Just be sure not to go too low in calories. 

Have a great day! Its freezing here, 34F this morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 08/30
> Weights: Back. Attempted my first unassisted chin up. Could barely do 1.


Jill,

Imagine that your favorite DQ treat is at the top of each pullup .  I bet I could do a couple extra if i did that  

How's things going today ?


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 06/01


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

You dont miss a thing Sara do ya??? I ment *09*

Good thinking Gary!!! Today I did '1', but that was close grip so Im not sure If Im going to count that. 

Been busy busy busy...Thank God I dont work tomorrow. Running late to work due to cardio!  OOOOps I mean I slept in!

Oh AJ, Im waiting on my chin up bar, Havent got it just yet...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Jill did you make it through the night without the munchies?
Not me!   Was chowing down on Vector and soy milk at 1am.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

Of course you have to count it Jill!    Start with close grip and then when you can do a set, widen your grip.


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

Made it through Britty-probably cause I went to bed at 11 and knew I had to be up at 5am!! 

*Time to invest in a lock......*

I wont buy 'good' cereal cause then I just eat it. Try eating Fiber 1 dry, it tastes like ass.


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Of course you have to count it Jill!    Start with close grip and then when you can do a set, widen your grip.



Good Idea NT


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

Always trying to help out a Edm. hottie.


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

You are sweet NT.

I might train at CF ss tomorrow, in the am with Steve and his Pops, havent decided yet.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

what time?  Maybe I could meet you two there.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

I think I need to get rid of the hubby and kids... there's too much tempting food in the house with all of them living here too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I wont buy 'good' cereal cause then I just eat it. Try eating Fiber 1 dry, it tastes like ass.


Yep!!  I can't stand Fiber one cereal anymore. The trick for me was to eat it with something else that was juicy, like chicken or tuna. And take a bite of both at the same time. Only way I could eat it at the end.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I think I need to get rid of the hubby and kids... there's too much tempting food in the house with all of them living here too!


I agree, I think you should   I'll move in with you and help you out!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I agree, I think you should   I'll move in with you and help you out!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>


Oh, and remember that I'm a MAN!! *clears throat*


----------



## jfrance (Sep 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Try eating Fiber 1 dry, it tastes like ass.




I'm not going to ask how you know what ass tastes like....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

I love Fiber one.  It's very sweet considering it's all fiber.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I think the taste is good, but it dries out my mouth quickly and then is hard to finish.


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

NT-IF i go it will be in the am, around 10. Do you work tomorrow?

A lock britty, get a lock!!!  Once when I USED to have PB in the house, I made Steve hide the pb, the funny thing is I found it the very same day by accident!

Rock and Jodi, I like fiber 1 with skim milk. I like it even more in my morning pancakes. Try it rock!!! 1.2C f1, 2 ew's, 1 scoop vanilla protein! Too dry to eat lots alone, i guess that is a good thing!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

That sounds good, I'll have to try that. I've never tried making any of these healthy pancakes before.


----------



## jstar (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Jill

I just wanted to say keep up the good work - you are doing wonderfully! Congrats on doing 1 pull-up! I am still working my way up the assisted machine  but I will get there!

Hmmm those Fiber One pancakes sound interesting, I might give them a try. I used to love that stuff too but now it turns me off (I guess I over did it, huh   

I'll be ckn in on ya!

Take care, 
jstar


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I love Fiber one.  It's very sweet considering it's all fiber.



Ya, me too...I love ALL things carb..hee hee...

Brit, just get your hubby/kids to hide their yummies...my son has QUITE the stash somewhere deep in the bowels of his room.  I wouldn't even dare to go looking for it as I might never return...you know, the room of a 9 year old boy is a bottomless pit


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

Jill ... nope, I'll be at work.  I thought you were an early riser when you went to the gym.


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jill ... nope, I'll be at work.  I thought you were an early riser when you went to the gym.


Its my day off.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

hi Jilly!

I havnt been around for awhile! I have been lurking in your journal though! it looks like you are doing great!! congrats. and hope you are enjoying your day off! Ive gotta mention your bedroom! its gorgeous, from the pictures you have posted, you have a flair for decorating that is for sure!!

anyway, I love reading your journal, you are inspiring, because you are always so positive!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

Jill, do you work on the weekend or do get an extra long weekend?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly you have to try Fiber 1 w/ yogurt and berries. crunchy and sweet!  even dry I like it. eat the whole sleeve in one sitting if Im not careful!


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

AJ-that sounds REALLY good. I have yogurt, F1 and straws in my fridge...maybe tomorrow! Or, I have frozen blueberries in the freezer, even better!!! I just bought a whole new box of F1, I have a new addiction, bye bye oaties!

Nt, I work alllllllll weekend, what else in new! I guess thats life. I have tomorrow off, so atleast any errands I have to do wont be a zoo loke the weekend!

J-star, nice to see you back....Why dont you stay this time?

Lakergirl, thanks for the comments about the room! I love to watch trading spaces and decorating shows, Steve hates them!!! It is really sweet that you say i am inspiring.  I never though of myself as inspiring others! I really try to stay positive, as much as possible- life is what you make of it, right?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 2, 2004)

I agree, you are inspiring to me too!


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

Guys, are Fiber 1 and All Bran basically the same products?


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

09/02

M1: Protein, 2 fishies, 2/3T coco
M2: 1/2C F1, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries, protein
M3: 4oz chix, salsa, 1/2C brown rice, broccoli
M4: 5.5oz turkey breast, cukes, diet yogurt
M5: 6 ew's, salsa, shrooms, few bites marble cheese, sf jello
M6: 3/4C ff cottage cheese, sf ff jello pudding<----blended together!

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins....this made me 30 mins late for work!
Weights: Leggies


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Greeky, you are sweet! Ill pm you back asap!!

D, I dont know about the cereal, we need to find Jodi! Oh, your pics are beautiful BTW, you are sooooo tiny and cute! How tall are you?


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Guys, are Fiber 1 and All Bran basically the same products?



http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-001-02s01as.html

http://www.weightlossfriends.com/index.php?section=food&action=food&f[id]=08253&f[subid]=1&f[subid]=26


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Jilly you have to try Fiber 1 w/ yogurt and berries. crunchy and sweet!  even dry I like it. eat the whole sleeve in one sitting if Im not careful!


Yes! very very yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

Sara, thanks for the links! I'll check them out after lunch ( yay, we get 2 hour lunch breaks on Fridays!)

Jill, yeah I am quite short 165.5cm, but even so I am still one of the tallest girls in Kuala Lumpur!! On my high heels I feel like a giant!!


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

2 hour lunch break on fridays?? Lucky!! I wish I get that


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> It is really sweet that you say i am inspiring.  I never though of myself as inspiring others! I really try to stay positive, as much as possible- life is what you make of it, right?



You should commend yourself Jill.  You've made the commitment to make changes.  You had some trouble in the beginning, but then you kicked it into high gear and made a conscious effort to reach your goals.  You seem to have made the adjust from "trying to go to the gym - eat right" to "eating right?  It's just what I do.  Going to the gym is just part of my day"

Congrats miss Jill.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Guys, are Fiber 1 and All Bran basically the same products?



Fibre 1 has more fibre in it Dalila .  I wondered the same thing so I compared the boxes


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You should commend yourself Jill.  You've made the commitment to make changes.  You had some trouble in the beginning, but then you kicked it into high gear and made a conscious effort to reach your goals.  You seem to have made the adjust from "trying to go to the gym - eat right" to "eating right?  It's just what I do.  Going to the gym is just part of my day"
> 
> Congrats miss Jill.



Thanks NT! You know, Ive always had the training stuff down pat, but in order to achieve results you need the dieting as well. The two go hand and hand. Ive finally figured that out.   My eating is now very much like my training-just a part of life.:shug: Seeing results is important, and once you do you just dont want to go back to old ways, i never will.

Well Im not 100% perfect all the time, and I do have occasional mini cheats and slip ups, I know how much room I have to move. Im not competeting, so I should still be enjoying life somewhat!  

Ewww I bought this new flavor of coffee yesterday, chocolate toffee, its soooooo yummy but so friggin strong! Going to train soon. At my own gym NT, steve is still sleeping. Feelin great, bought MORE new gym clothes yesterday, pants and a top. Someone shoot me already!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

and there is a HUGE difference in the diet of someone competing and someone like yourself.  Cheats are great ... and you've learned that they are great _in moderation_.  You should be enjoying life all the time!

I think we'll have to go to that store on Whyte and see what they have.   Is that where you got your clothes from ... again?


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and there is a HUGE difference in the diet of someone competing and someone like yourself.  Cheats are great ... and you've learned that they are great _in moderation_.  You should be enjoying life all the time!
> 
> I think we'll have to go to that store on Whyte and see what they have.   Is that where you got your clothes from ... again?



Im probably going back this afternoon. I didnt want to spend any more $$$$ but i really want this jacket now! www.lululemon.com They are right next to bubbles car wash!


----------



## jstar (Sep 3, 2004)

Hope you are enjoying your day off Jill! I can relate to being a shopaholic! I have to agree that buying new workout clothes does make me feel better too! I wish you didn't post that site now I am going to have to take a peek and see what they have 

Have a good one missy


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

09/03

M1: 1/2C F1, 2 ew's, protein, sf jam
M2: 1/2C F1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/2C blueberries
M3: 6 ew's, 2 ff cheese, ww english muffn, mini carrots
M4: 6oz chix, shrooms, broccoli, 1/2C blueberries, sf ff pudding
M5: 4oz chix, marble cheese  , sf jello

Training: 
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Shoulders


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

diets looking super!  

you need to stop shopping so much!!  or youll need to start building on a new closet ROOM for everything!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Maybe Jill just needs to go buy ME something,


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2004)

He he he AJ....I have a huge closet in my room, a dresser, + I use the closet in my computer room.. Better shopping be my addiction than food

What you think Rock???? What kind of treat?


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 4, 2004)

good Morning Jill!  

I do think you qualify to be my shopping partner. My friends all get mad at me because I have so many bags that they end up having to carry some for me!!   Yesterday my friend was like "Holly! If you can't carry all of the bags, then that is too much for one trip!!!"    She was teasing me so badly! Ah well, you gotta do what you gotta do! And I'm going back to the mall today to buy a few things.. 

I'm just getting into the workout gear! it is so cute, how can you pass it up?? My only problem is, I think I am a better shopper by myself! When Im shopping with people, I tire them out! Yesterday we met up at 1 then were still going at 5 until I HAD to go meet my grandparents for dinner!!   lol! at least it can add up for some light cardio, right? 

I LOOOOOVE fiber1 with blueberries and yogurt. I was just eating granola with it,   , but now that my granola is all gone, Ive just started using f1. Tastes soo good!

Now, you get out there and buy that jacket!! , check my journal to see what I ended up going with at the mall later today!!

have a great day Jill. and you are a lucky duck, going to workout in your own gym!!!  :bounce:  thats so fun!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hmmmmm... Let's see. I like books


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Jilly,


Just passing by to say hi, I hadn't been reading the journal lately so I was catching up....

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2004)

I feel like cheating today....a nice hunk of fudge possibly.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 4, 2004)

wait a while. if it goes away, it wasn't really a craving. If it stays, it needs to be fulfilled.
if it goes away ... then comes back big time,   sit down and eat that hunk o fudge. :bounce:


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 4, 2004)

It's great that you're fully in control Jill of when you feel like cheating, when you don't, etc. For me its more of a spur of the moment type of thing. I get in the mood to cheat, and before I know it's an all out binge and pretty much out of control.


----------



## Novo (Sep 4, 2004)

Jill, THANKS 

I finally tried your Fibre protein pancakes. Despite the fact I seem to have overdone the baking soda (it frothed all over the pan?!), still tasted GOOD


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2004)

Monstar...Im not always in control. I had mini halloween chocolate bars today, snacked on animal crackers at work all day cause it was busy, and I didnt have time to eat my chix. Had F1 and milk tonight and baked homemade banana bread! Waiting to dig into that! ATleast its healthy-oats, apple sauce, splenda and bananas! Diet sucked today!! 

Novo-use about a tsp of each baking soda and baking powder. Cook 1 side till it is browned, then turn off the burner, and flip the pancake. Leave for only a minute or so. Gooeey and raw in the middle! How I like em! Dont forget to mix blueberries in the batter.

Needless to say, there is no point in posting my diet today, it would only make people want to eat bad stuff. ATleast I did 50-55 mins of empty stomach cardio, seeings as today was supposed to be rest day. Maybe that will help with the damage.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Jill,
I hope you don't mind me using your quote to post in my room to motivate me more...I agree with it 100%! Also, your journal has really helped me out with my goals because it's very motivating.   I've been @ IM for quite some time now, but it's just recently that I've started a journal of my own and getting involved in most conversations. As always, I'll be checking your journal to see your progress. Thanks!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Monstar...Im not always in control. I had mini halloween chocolate bars today, snacked on animal crackers at work all day cause it was busy, and I didnt have time to eat my chix. Had F1 and milk tonight and baked homemade banana bread! Waiting to dig into that! ATleast its healthy-oats, apple sauce, splenda and bananas! Diet sucked today!!
> 
> Novo-use about a tsp of each baking soda and baking powder. Cook 1 side till it is browned, then turn off the burner, and flip the pancake. Leave for only a minute or so. Gooeey and raw in the middle! How I like em! Dont forget to mix blueberries in the batter.
> 
> Needless to say, there is no point in posting my diet today, it would only make people want to eat bad stuff. ATleast I did 50-55 mins of empty stomach cardio, seeings as today was supposed to be rest day. Maybe that will help with the damage.


Hi Jill  ,

Thought I'd post my cheat day here this time then you wouldn't have to sort through my journal  
Hmmmmmm... while driving miss daisy to garage sales i had choc milk and a cherry cream cheese danish  

Lunch was BBq roast beef, BBq baked beans, mashed potatoes w/white gravy, tea.
mid afternoon snack - popcorn and grape koolaid !  

supper = personal size pizza w/the works, garlic bread, tea

Evening snack - a handful of summer sausage and pepperjack cheese

The end ! 

Oh and a couple of dark chocolate kisses while visiting my dad in the hospital  

So now your cheat doesn't look so bad does it ?   Back on the wagon for another 6 days !


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2004)

Gary, you really are the greatest.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Gary, you really are the greatest.


No I'm not !  You are !


----------



## carbchick (Sep 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Needless to say, there is no point in posting my diet today, it would only make people want to eat bad stuff.



ack, spoilsport!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 5, 2004)

HI Jilly!

Dont sweat it about the food. Check my journal. I had a bad day too.. sucks but youve just gotta make yourself realize its not worth the feeling bad!

I went shopping again..   still have to go on Tuesday and get my dress clothes for games!! man... I wont be shopping again till Christmas if im LUCKY!  haha who am I kidding, I couldnt last that long!

anyway, just wanted to say Hi, and have a great night. talk to you soon


----------



## dalila (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Jill, just wishing you a nice week ahead! O and by the way, I've checked out the lululemon site - niceee workout pants!! All we get here is boring Nike, Reebok ( you get the idea) stuff.... so when I went to Shanghai I bought tons of really funky ( and you wouldn't believe how cheap), workout clothes! Hmm considering you shop a lot for this kinda stuff, you should save yoru money for a ticket to China, and buy them all there, it would probably work out cheaper!


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2004)

D, that is soooo cute...shopping in China, that would probably be cheaper!!!

Carbchick...  he he he

Hi LG!!! Today was a bad-er day. Read the next post.


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2004)

09/04

M1: 1/2C F1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/4C blueberries
M2: 1/2C F1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/4C blueberries
M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, healthy hm banana bread
chocolate, lots of it. Lindt
M4: Pizza
M5: Movie popcorn!   This was the first time in atleast 5 years since I had popcorn at a movie.

Bad bad bad fucking day.....  

Training:
Cardio: 57 mins
Weights: Chest

Tomorrow being that it is a holiday my gym opens later, and I work in the am. I NEED to weights and do cardio....I already have my excuse planned. I left my lights on in my car, and it wouldnt start.  I just HAVE to do cardio cause today was so damaging. I felt out of control today. No more cheats AT ALL till the 22nd. I am unhappy the way today turned out.  Thats it . Good night from an angry girl.


----------



## dalila (Sep 5, 2004)

Jill dear, sometimes we need to be extra bad in order to have our committment to being extra good reinforeced for weeks to come. Simple as that! Don't sweat it too much ok? ( though knowing you you will sweat it off big time in the morning and it's nt gonna be THAT bad!)


----------



## carbchick (Sep 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Bad bad bad fucking day.....
> I just HAVE to do cardio cause today was so damaging. I felt out of control today. No more cheats AT ALL till the 22nd. I am unhappy the way today turned out.  Thats it . Good night from an angry girl.




aw, shoot. These things happen. Whudyagonnado?   ? nah. pick yourself up and move onward and onward, with renewed resolve & stiffened sinews. 

warrior not victim. you control the food. It does not control you. 
repeat as necessary.
We're with ya.


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2004)

CC and D thanks, you made my mornin' just a little bit brighter.

I'm singing to my self, 'fatty fatty 2 by 4, cant fit through the bathroom door.....' I feel gross. I really need to dig deep and re-evaluate this weekend, triggers, etc... Not gonna be fun or easy.

Carbs and cals are going to be pretty low the next 2 days, just after training. Oh, and tonnes of veggies. Off to do back and cardio, oooops I mean I left my lights on and my stupid car wont start!


----------



## sara (Sep 6, 2004)

Jill, do you check your heart rate while doing cardio?


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2004)

Sara, i just use the monitors on the cardio equiptment, they seem to be pretty accurate. I can usually tell how high my hr is by the intensity of the cardio, how much Im sweating, and how hard I am breathing. I do have a hr monitor, just dont really use it.


----------



## sara (Sep 6, 2004)

ok


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2004)

09/06

M1: Protein, 2 ew's, 1 fishie
M2: Protein, 1/2C F1, 2 ew's, 1/4C blueberries
M3: 4oz chix, salsa, lettuce, peppers, diet yogurt, 2 fishies
M4: 6oz chix, shrooms, broccoli, sf jello
M5: 5oz chix

1380Cals
198P, 73C, 24F

Training:
Cardio: 58mins, getting really good at sprints AJ!
Weights: Back. My lats are sooooooooo sore already. I think Its cause Im trying so friggin hard to do chins

Ate good today So I feel better. Drank soooooo much water, bye bye bloat in no time!  

I figured out that by tracking food on fitday I eat much cleaner. Im sick of this cycle...eat well allllll week, my weight is nice and low Friday, then I eat bad on the weekends and mind fuck myself mon and the next few days. I need to change and figure shit out.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 09/06
> 
> Ate good today So I feel better. Drank soooooo much water, bye bye bloat in no time!



attagurl. so, what's a good strategy for the weekends?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

> Cardio: 58mins, getting really good at sprints AJ!



 YEEHAW!! Gooo Jilly!!!! ......just dont tell me 58mins straight sprints??  

movie popcorn makes me sooo sick and a bloaty whale too.. all the grease and salt. Glad you feel better!  
maybe just allow yourself a HOMEMADE "good" treat on the weekend?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2004)

Good job getting back on track!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Good morning Jill!  I see that you, like I, LOVE to shop!  Hey, I swear that's why I workout, to look great in all those cute little numbers I buy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 7, 2004)

I ate way too much Sunday and Monday- so don't sweat it babe!! You did awesome getting back on track!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

He he AJ, I only do 20 mins at a time! The other 37 mins were on the sm and the ct!

Thanks to my other fav ladies!!! I KNOW I feel better when I am on track.....so I need to figure out why I am sabotaging myself. Gotta go deeper now.  

Supposed to do armies today....not gonna happen my back is SO sore from chins, gonna do legs instead. I hate doing legs. I hate em I hate em I hate em I hate em!

Oh, Im getting my Bf tested at the gym fri, 7am and my day off!  I know they do the skin folds. Last time I had my bf tested they put this thingie on my wrist or finger (cant remember) asked me a few questions, then the computer printed off my bf. Anyone know which is more accurate?


----------



## jfrance (Sep 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> He he AJ, I only do 20 mins at a time! The other 37 mins were on the sm and the ct!
> 
> Thanks to my other fav ladies!!! I KNOW I feel better when I am on track.....so I need to figure out why I am sabotaging myself. Gotta go deeper now.
> 
> ...



sounds like they did a electrical impedance BF test.     They probably asked you your age, weight, & height.    Fat resists electrical current differently than other parts of your body.     I think the electrical method is supposed to be more accurate, but it can be thrown off by dehydration pretty easily.   Make sure you are drinking your water properly to get a good read.   also, do it before you do any work out.   If you do it after your work out, you'll get a bad read...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2004)

Go with the skinfold test.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Go with the skinfold test.


Yep, studies show that calipers are much more accurate than the bioempedence thing a ma jig.  The best method of course is underwater weighing...but ya have to have bucks for it and it's usually done only at hospitals and universities!

Just make sure that you get the same person, using the same spots on your body to do it next time and use Friday's measurements as your baseline.


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

We will se how my bf turns out. Had it last done in april, with the electrical thing, and Im down about 13 pounds since then. So I dont know how it will compare with the skinfold tests on Friday. Anything lower than April will be fine by me. 

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

Jilly bean!!

I have a tendency to eat badly on the weekends too, too many protein bars and skipping meals altogether.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Miss Jill  

Come on down to the Show Me State . I have calipers


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

I thought I'd get in on the whole 'color trend'!  

09/07

M1: Protein, 2 ew's,
M2: Protein, 1/2C F1, 2 ew's, 1/4C blueberries
M3: 5oz chix, salsa, mini carrots, diet yogurt, 2 fishies
M4: 5oz chix, salsa, broccoli, lettuce
M5: 6 ew's, salsa, 1 ff cheese, sf jello

1305 Cals
186P, 89C, 17F

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins 
Weights: Leggies....so so so so so so sore already!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Miss Jill
> 
> Come on down to the Show Me State . I have calipers


When?


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

hey jillie!

still packing... ugh


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 7, 2004)

Everything is looking great Jill! Keep up the hard work, and dedication.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _Hi Miss Jill
> ...


ASAP !!  

Morning Gorgeous


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Went to do am cardio and abbies...had a BIG coffee and popped a caffenie pill.....20mins through cardio I felt dizzy, overly sweaty, and felt like I was gonna puke. After 30 mins I was outie!

Ate 1/2P bar that was in my car on the way home. Ate some grapes and oaties with protein, feel much better now.

Since I didnt do abbies Im gonna do some of new workout dvd tonight. It has yoga, pilates, stretching, ball stuff even tai chi! Havent watched it at all yet, the cover says it has over 400 mins of exersicing, what a steal of a deal!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 8, 2004)

sorry you didnt feel so good sweetie but glad ur feeling better!  

ive had to stop cardio due to nausea dizziness or something else manyyyy times, dont feel bad!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

I think it was too much caffeine. I recently upgraded my coffee cup size!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh and to top it off its supposed to snow here tonight!  Nice


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

don't talk foolish Jill  ... there will be no snow here - until after we move and have mucho firewood to burn.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think it was too much caffeine. I recently upgraded my coffee cup size!



  hee hee, too funny


----------



## carbchick (Sep 8, 2004)

jill where in canada are you? that can't be right about the snow surely? my parents are now vacationing in canada ... based in Toronto. Snow? Mom says she's been in the pool ... ??  
you're gonna tell me canada's a big place with many a microclimate now, arencha?


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

09/07
M1: 1/2C oaties, protein, 2/3T coco, 1 ew's, grapes
M2: 4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, carb cons cup of soup
M3: 5oz chix, broccoli
M4: 4oz ext lean beef, marble cheese  , salsa, snack size bag microwave popcorn(120 cals)
M5: Sf ff pudding, grapes

Meals weird today, tummy hurt all day. I think I had aspertame poisioning...for real. I need to cut that shit out, or atleast limit it somewhat.  Stevie bought this bag of red grapes-they are so yummy and sweet, everytime I open the fridge I have a couple. Had a few too many today. Might have something else with M5. All I know is my cals are pretty decent today  

Training:
Cardio: 30mins
Weights: Rest


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> jill where in canada are you? that can't be right about the snow surely? my parents are now vacationing in canada ... based in Toronto. Snow? Mom says she's been in the pool ... ??
> you're gonna tell me canada's a big place with many a microclimate now, arencha?



Im out west, the opposite side of the country from Ontario. Im not sure the weather there, all I know is that is early for snow here. I have been wearing a puffy down filled vest this last week.   I hope it does not snow


----------



## jstar (Sep 8, 2004)

Snow!!!??? OMG it is too early to be thinking about snow

Jillie - you are doing a GREAT job eating clean most of the time, not to mention all the cardio you do and your intense workouts...in the "Big" picture a few cheats here and there aren't going to break you.  You are smart enough to recognize your patterns and I have similar ones (not as strict on the weekends, etc) but also note what IS working for you and tweak things so that is works for you. Obviously you must be doing something right if you are 13 lbs down since 6 months ago....that's a major achievement!!!   

Enjoying your new workout clothes


----------



## atherjen (Sep 9, 2004)

OH OH OH I wish it would SNOW here!!!!   I  fall and the first snow falls!! Its just as bloody cold! low low 30's at night(-2 or 4 celcius)  
I need to get a new winter coat soon and booties!  

TAKE A PIC for me if it snows!  

how was that DVD workout last nite? which one was it (called?). Im going to check SS and Shoppers again today for Windsor.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning Jilly     I LOVE fall too, just not that winter crap lol


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning Jill did you make it through the night last night?
I lost it again... don't even ask! lol  Let's just say I'm at 840 cals so far and it's only 6:45am


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome to winter Jill  

My daughter got very excited when she woke up and saw the snow.  I love Alberta and the 'no fall' season we miss.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh and to top it off its supposed to snow here tonight!  Nice


     SNOW!!  Already??? Isnt it still summer??? 
YUCKY !!

Hi Jilly!  What's new Hun?  Mmmm grapes!  They are YUMMY!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

Woke up with lotsa friends posting here, I feel special thanks.

OMG NT!!!!!!! *SNOW*  I cant believe this shit. My swing is on my deck, and 2 hoses and sprinkers are on the deck too. This BETTER melt.

Britty, you'll be very proud of me. I didnt mess up in the middle of the night. Day 1 under my wing!  Lets start _counting_ _together_, we can do this.

Aj, I didnt do the DVD-was too tired after work, instead I cleaned the bathrooms.  

Hi Sappy and VE ya hotties, have a fantastic one all!

Off to train armies!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Britty, you'll be very proud of me. I didnt mess up in the middle of the night. Day 1 under my wing!  Lets start _counting_ _together_, we can do this.
> [/COLOR]



Good girl!   
Alright... well I guess I screwed up enough for the both of us last night all by myself!
I need to eat more before bed I think... maybe a big pile of vegetables with chicken for my last meal... might as well give it a go.
Can't believe you had snow!


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good girl!
> Alright... well I guess I screwed up enough for the both of us last night all by myself!
> I need to eat more before bed I think... maybe a big pile of vegetables with chicken for my last meal... might as well give it a go.
> Can't believe you had snow!




For now on when you wake up and have a snackie, remember I WILL be checkin on ya the next mornin'.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 9, 2004)

I love snow but it's just too early to be thinking about snow.  Jeez we still have the air contitioners on


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> For now on when you wake up and have a snackie, remember I WILL be checkin on ya the next mornin'.



Duly noted!


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I love snow but it's just too early to be thinking about snow.  Jeez we still have the air contitioners on


 I wish I NEEDED ac.....

He he Britty, I can be mean if you like!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I love snow but it's just too early to be thinking about snow.  Jeez we still have the air contitioners on



if only that were true ... it would be nice to say that we even needed a/c here.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Jill!!! I miss you!!!  Sorry I am MIA soooo much. I hate that I can't get on at work... and then at home its hard to make time for the computer.. But I did tonight b/c I miss you guys all so much!!! 

SNOW! Oh My Gosh! That is just nuts!!!!!! 

I love Red Grapes too, I buy them weekly. I have them with my lunch everyday! YUM!!! 

Take care honey!!! Have a great friday!


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

09/09

M1: 1/2C F1, 2ew's, 1/4C blueberries, protein
M2: 1/3C oats, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries, protein
M3: Chicken burger (chix, bacon, guac, bun) few fries, french onion soup, several mini halloween choc bars  ok, 12  the whole bag!
M4: 6 ew's, ff cheese, salsa

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins, thank god after the bad foods today!
Weights: Bis & Tris

Steve and I spent the day off together-shopping and running errands. He bought me a new workout jacket (to wear to the gym or out) from my fav store Lululemon, $100!  So I took him out for lunch.  *(M3)*

Well the upside of today is my parent came by tonight to help us with some stuff, and they brought donuts! I only had *1 * bite, Steve had 2!  

Tomorrow I get my Bf tested from the gym  Im scared!


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Jill, great discipline there with doughnuts! And the jacket sounds so expensive! Geez, you'd better wear it now all the time so you get the full value out of it!!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 9, 2004)

ah yes the time-honoured post-shopping celebratory lunch. has to be done, is simply obligatory.   (This is why I don't shop any more. I'm not safe with a credit card, and after ridiculously extravagant purchases would numb the guilt with alcohol)


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Morning Jill  

Don't be scared, you 'll do fine with the BF test


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Good morning Jilly!      How did your bf test go?  Nice restraint on the donuts btw


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 13, 2004)

She has a new journal Velvy, it's the one with all the asterisks


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> She has a new journal Velvy, it's the one with all the asterisks



ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, better go check it out!  Thanks Greeky!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> She has a new journal Velvy, it's the one with all the asterisks



ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, better go check it out!  Thanks Greeky!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> She has a new journal Velvy, it's the one with all the asterisks



ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, better go check it out!  Thanks Greeky!


----------

